

How meditation strengthens the brain, new research - pawelwentpawel
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-03-evidence-meditation-brain.html

======
hunterjrj
I can't scroll down on this site using the Android browser. Does someone have
an alternate link?

~~~
pawelwentpawel
<http://pastie.org/3601710>

